# Any reviews on FM expressions 15 cent transfers?



## CenCal559

As title says, Also how well do they hold In wash?


----------



## royster13

I have have done a bunch of these and they are "okay" for the price.....They are heavier than their fashion formula and they do seem to crack sooner....Obviously for 15 cents they are not going to be the "best" on the market......


----------



## Colorfast

I've used their SPOT transfer many times. If I read their promo right that is the formula used on the .15 xfers. I have never had a problem with the SPOT formula. I would not hesitate to use it. The only down side I see is the image size. I wish they would offer the large sheet for a little more. I'd be glad to pay more for that size.


----------



## calhtech

Colorfast said:


> I've used their SPOT transfer many times. If I read their promo right that is the formula used on the .15 xfers. I have never had a problem with the SPOT formula. I would not hesitate to use it. The only down side I see is the image size. I wish they would offer the large sheet for a little more. I'd be glad to pay more for that size.


I tried to use their service this week and this .15 deal is not great unless you have 1 - 9x12.75 or less image. I tried to order 3 t-shirt designs each with a pocket logo and 8" image. They shot it down saying it was ganged. Don't make since to print (or pay for printing) a single 4" image on a 9x12 page. Their prices to print these as they are, are more expensive than where I have been getting them done. I guess I am going back to Versatranz where 13x19 anything that fits, ships!


----------



## royster13

At some quantities (100 or less) it is less costly to order 4 separate transfers from F&M than 1 ganged transfer from Versatranz.....


----------



## GordonM

F&M doesn't allow ganged images, but Semo does, and the pricing for small quantities is similar. Sizing is a little smaller, though, at 7x12. You could do a bunch of 4" pocket logos on a sheet, mix-and-match for all your shirts. Obviously they all need to be same color.


----------



## calhtech

royster13 said:


> At some quantities (100 or less) it is less costly to order 4 separate transfers from F&M than 1 ganged transfer from Versatranz.....


 
I just placed the order w/ versatrans for 3 backs (2-8", 1-7" and 6 pockets 1 color in a 13x19 sheet. That same order with F&M according to my calc would have been $60 more. I would have to have had 6 sheets with F&M on the .15 deal anyways.


----------



## royster13

calhtech said:


> I just placed the order w/ versatrans for 3 backs (2-8", 1-7" and 6 pockets 1 color in a 13x19 sheet. That same order with F&M according to my calc would have been $60 more. I would have to have had 6 sheets with F&M on the .15 deal anyways.


The problem with all the pricing models is that they all have their "sweet spots".....With every order I place, I make a calculation to see where I get the best "value"....There is no doubt in your example, Versatranz beats F&M 15 cent transfers....But in that same example F&M regular sheets would beat Versatranz.....


----------



## calhtech

royster13 said:


> The problem with all the pricing models is that they all have their "sweet spots".....With every order I place, I make a calculation to see where I get the best "value"....There is no doubt in your example, Versatranz beats F&M 15 cent transfers....But in that same example F&M regular sheets would beat Versatranz.....


Well I am just getting started so I have only ordered transfers a couple times. The Versatrans online design tool is pretty cool and transfers are actually cheaper if your design originates from it. In all fairness, F&M has been good about sending samples and responding to email. I realize marketing plays a big part in sll this. If your job can work within those (F&M) confines, it is a pretty good deal. I was really kinda looking forward to trying their product, cause I am not necessarily in love with VersaTrans, and was trying to take advantage of a school order of about 120 shirts that I just got. So I guess we will try them at a later date.


----------



## GordonM

I use them for text-only slogans, which are usually either black or white. Though the slogans seldom take up the max sheet size, 15 cents each is down there with what I can do it on the cutter, and easier because I don't have to weed.


----------



## calhtech

GordonM said:


> I use them for text-only slogans, which are usually either black or white. Though the slogans seldom take up the max sheet size, 15 cents each is down there with what I can do it on the cutter, and easier because I don't have to weed.


Yea, I gathered that. I did already purchase a cutter (cameo) for small vinyl and small print and cut. I am sure I will probably use FM for simple designs that I don't want to weed


----------



## hastamorir

royster13 said:


> I have have done a bunch of these and they are "okay" for the price.....They are heavier than their fashion formula and they do seem to crack sooner....Obviously for 15 cents they are not going to be the "best" on the market......


How many washes until they start cracking?


----------



## royster13

hastamorir said:


> How many washes until they start cracking?


Never counted.......I sell these as "cheap" and folks get what they pay for....


----------



## drdoct

If you're just buying 1 or 2 then really all you can compare is who will do that few for an order. Versatranz said it starts at 2, did you have to get 2 sheets or did they let you get one? F&M is awesome for 20+ because of the $20 flat fee you have to absorb. 

As far as washability. I've got over 25 washes on my test shirts (undershirts that I wear every day under my uniform) and the only one that I have that's cracked up is one that I tried to layer 2 different 1 color transfers with and it's obviously over cured. We have a printer here that does all our church's work (big church) and they always over cure their screen printing and it starts cracking after about 5-10 washes. After seeing my experiment go bad with the 2 layers, I've gone to just pressing once 325 for 8 seconds and peel. No repress. I haven't had any complaints after doing that and my tests are fine.


----------



## mmoguls

I use the F and M transfers as an affordable, on demand one color option. They seem to hold up well to washing (turn em inside out) and are easy to apply. I stock the customers transfers for them. 

Although the 15 cent product is a good deal for a full page design, we buy more of the maximum sized product and gang them. If you do the math, you make out on the gang run as soon as you get 3 or more designs on the largest page option. Perfect for a text type shirt. I buy 100 at a time.

The funny thing is, F and M gangs them. If I don't use the full sheet on the 15 centers, my transfer papers come in undersize! Too funny.

all the best,

dANNY8bALL
www.SanJoseScreenPrinting.com


----------



## prometheus

If any one is interested I just wrote a review for it here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t208504.html#post1214981


----------



## 904sag

I've ordered once from F and M.
200 of the .15 prints, $20 setup, and shipping... about $60
I could not be happier.
No screen, no ink, on mess, no drying... 7 second per shirt and done.

Weather from F and M or another vendor I will also consider this option.

Think about it, 2.00 shirt + about .30 transfer total cost + ~10-15 seconds of labor per shirt. Huge profits are possible.

Now for the CON, although the opacity covered well on several solid colors of shirts.. black, royal, ect. It did not cover very sell on Tie-dye shirts I did. I still gave them to the customer and they loved them, but I could see either shadows for the different colors in the shirt or there might have been some dye migration. Heck, maybe the pressure was incorrect but just my .02

Jason

I am consider using them for 2 color gang sheet for about 250 images for baseball park uniforms, any advice?


----------



## bossman696

I have been using the $.15 transfers for a few months now and I have been very impressed and pleased with the quality and speed of production. If I had one complaint, it would be the cost of shipping. I have an additional ebay business and I do a lot of shipping using USPS, UPS and FedEx. Shippings seems to be inflated by about $10 per package over the cost we pay for shipping MUCH heavier boxes. I can ship a 45 lbs. box via FedEx from AL to NJ for less than $8.00. I wouldn't think a 2 lbs. envelope wouldn't cost $16 to ship out to anywhere in the states. I guess we all have to make money somewhere. I would rather the cost be in the transfers themselves than look like the shipping was inflated to compensate.


----------



## kaboom713

I agree with Bossman, I recently placed an online order with F&M that was made up of .15 transfers and some freedom transfers. They shipped the orders separately charging me $16 for each shipment. One shipment was less than 1lb. Their quality is excellent but they need to rethink their shipping rates.


----------



## bossman696

kaboom713 said:


> I agree with Bossman, I recently placed an online order with F&M that was made up of .15 transfers and some freedom transfers. They shipped the orders separately charging me $16 for each shipment. One shipment was less than 1lb. Their quality is excellent but they need to rethink their shipping rates.


I recently found out that you can call customer service and tell them you want to use your own shipping account and once they update your account in their system, it automatically updates your future shipping carts. That makes a HUGE difference in pricing nor for me. I typically only pay $5 or less for ground shipping now. Of course rates will vary based on the shipping account level you get with UPS or FedEx.


----------



## wormil

kaboom713 said:


> I agree with Bossman, I recently placed an online order with F&M that was made up of .15 transfers and some freedom transfers. They shipped the orders separately charging me $16 for each shipment. One shipment was less than 1lb. Their quality is excellent but they need to rethink their shipping rates.


Did they have different turnaround times (i.e. 1 day vs 3 day)? It would be good customer service for them to ask if you want to combine shipping on both orders.


----------



## binki

We just used them and had 4 orders all combined on one shipment. The performance is as good as any other. We have used HTW, Ace, Versatranz and Transfer Express. The prints are all about the same. 

Versatranz has the best turn times and website for proofs although you can't get a price until you get mostly into the order. 

HTW is the highest priced. 

Ace is pretty reasonable but has longer lead times than most.


----------



## NathanAnderson

wormil said:


> Did they have different turnaround times (i.e. 1 day vs 3 day)? It would be good customer service for them to ask if you want to combine shipping on both orders.


Thanks Wormil. Just to clarify, all items that are ordered together through same cart transaction online will be grouped to ship together. Please keep in mind that stock orders and items on different turn around schedules would be held until all items in the order are ready to ship. If you would like items to ship separately as they are completed, you can order check out for each item separately.


----------



## drdoct

Notice no explanation on the shipping over charges. I use them anyway, but I wish they would be more in line.


----------



## NathanAnderson

drdoct said:


> Notice no explanation on the shipping over charges. I use them anyway, but I wish they would be more in line.


Sorry, I was just answering the question about combining items to ship together. I'm happy to answer your question. Shipping charges are calculated and published during check out. Most ground shipments are usually $10 - $16, depending on the size of the order and the destination. As mentioned earlier in this thread, if you would like to be billed directly from UPS, you can contact customer service and provide to have your freight account number.


----------



## mmoguls

Hey Nathan,

Why isn't US postal priority mail a shipping option for F & M? On most small orders, this would be the cheapest way to go, and save us customers a good amount, would also be consistent as the flat rate box is a fixed price.

thanks for addressing this,

Dan

Most ground shipments are usually $10 - $16, depending on the size of the order and the destination. \


----------



## NathanAnderson

mmoguls said:


> Hey Nathan,
> 
> Why isn't US postal priority mail a shipping option for F & M? On most small orders, this would be the cheapest way to go, and save us customers a good amount, would also be consistent as the flat rate box is a fixed price.


We've really tried to work with USPS to get a consistent pickup afternoon pickup. Unfortunately, they will not pickup consistently or in the afternoon. Since everything (maybe not everything, but close) in this business is time sensitive, we can't justify losing a day in turn around to ship with USPS.


----------



## royster13

Are you too far from a mail drop to drop them off?....I can live with Fedex / UPS rates but others seem to want a USPS option....


----------



## NathanAnderson

royster13 said:


> Are you too far from a mail drop to drop them off?....I can live with Fedex / UPS rates but others seem to want a USPS option....


Based on the volume of packages, it's currently not a viable option.


----------



## valleyboy_1

I recently made $1500 off of 200 of FM expressions .20 cents transfers  no complaints here


Blood, Sweat, and Vinyl Cutters!


----------



## bossman696

I thought I was the only person who had trouble with the post office consistently picking up packages. If I put in an online request the, post master tells me not to because they will get calls from corporate if they are not picked up and logged in by a certain time, but they won't come get the consistently if I don't.


----------



## bossman696

I haven't made that much off an order, but ever since I got my own shipping account, I have no complaints about F&M Expressions service! As a matter of fact, I don't even shop prices anymore. I have ordered single color, multi-color and full color transfers all with little to no problems. At the current prices, I always order extra because there are usually a few in the batch with issues and not worth the effort to print and take a chance the customer says something. I would imagine this is general practice for most people anyway? I am only a year in and still learning quite a bit!


----------



## visionvinyl

i ordered 200 transfers from F&M, within one month I had a complaint of cracking from my customer. I called F&M and they told me to email pictures, I did just that and have had NO reply. I now have 99 shirts in my shop to be redone- and these were not 2.00 gildans. F&M .15 transfers will cost me 400.00+ to redo and make this right for my customer.


----------



## valleyboy_1

That's funny, I myself just ordered 300 of the .20 cent transfers from F&m expression. They were for sample shirts however and didn't notice any problems thus far. Hope everything works out for ya


----------



## joey1320

visionvinyl said:


> i ordered 200 transfers from F&M, within one month I had a complaint of cracking from my customer. I called F&M and they told me to email pictures, I did just that and have had NO reply. I now have 99 shirts in my shop to be redone- and these were not 2.00 gildans. F&M .15 transfers will cost me 400.00+ to redo and make this right for my customer.


You used the 15cent transfers? 

Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## visionvinyl

Yes, the .15


----------



## joey1320

visionvinyl said:


> Yes, the .15


Sorry to hear that. Seems like a great deal but now reading this, I'm not so sure I want to try em out.

Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## visionvinyl

for sample shirts as stated above, they would be fine. However, my customer was so proud of his shirts and for marketing purposes wore them (as expected). After 2 washes we had problems....


----------



## joey1320

visionvinyl said:


> for sample shirts as stated above, they would be fine. However, my customer was so proud of his shirts and for marketing purposes wore them (as expected). After 2 washes we had problems....


I've been doing some reading and it seems like there's a big difference on the pressures and times people are using. 

I saw a lot of "put as much pressure on the heat press as possible" and temp at 330*. Is this correct? 

Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## visionvinyl

joey1320 said:


> I've been doing some reading and it seems like there's a big difference on the pressures and times people are using.
> 
> I saw a lot of "put as much pressure on the heat press as possible" and temp at 330*. Is this correct?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


My instructions as included were high pressure at 325 for 7 seconds- which i followed to a tee! I have seen a lot of people complain about shipping times and that I find odd, as I had my product in 2 days


----------



## bossman696

Honestly, these are great transfers, but It sees like certain color don't last. I have been printing with the transfers for over a year and have only has a couple of issues. One being that a set of transfers would not release properly from the paper when heat printing. The other being the cracking issue. I had one set of shirts crack within a couple of weeks of printing. The color ink I ordered them in was a gray. They were for a new restaurant that opened in town and they were so bad when I went back in to eat, that I never went back to the place. They looked like they and been sand blasted or something.

For the most part though, I have had good experiences with FMExpressions. Especially with full color and RUSH jobs! They have alway been on the ball!


----------



## visionvinyl

bossman696 said:


> Honestly, these are great transfers, but It sees like certain color don't last. I have been printing with the transfers for over a year and have only has a couple of issues. One being that a set of transfers would not release properly from the paper when heat printing. The other being the cracking issue. I had one set of shirts crack within a couple of weeks of printing. The color ink I ordered them in was a gray. They were for a new restaurant that opened in town and they were so bad when I went back in to eat, that I never went back to the place. They looked like they and been sand blasted or something.
> 
> For the most part though, I have had good experiences with FMExpressions. Especially with full color and RUSH jobs! They have alway been on the ball!


Mine was just plain white, and i understand the sandblasting cause that is what these look like, I am just devistated. I am a new business and instead of ruining my reputation, It is out of pocket to repair it


----------



## bossman696

visionvinyl said:


> Mine was just plain white, and i understand the sandblasting cause that is what these look like, I am just devistated. I am a new business and instead of ruining my reputation, It is out of pocket to repair it


I think it may have something to do with the individual pressman printing the transfers... ;-)

Some I get are very, very thick on the ink and print great on dark shirts, and then some I get just a few days later are thin and you can almost see through the letters when you print them on a shirt.


----------



## djque

I think that a 15 cent or 20 cent transfer is not suppose to be quality that you would expect to last. I would want to know what ink is used to make them.


----------



## royster13

djque said:


> I think that a 15 cent or 20 cent transfer is not suppose to be quality that you would expect to last. I would want to know what ink is used to make them.


One should not expect the same quality for 15 or 20 cents as for higher price transfers.....IMO these transfers perform as well as expected....

As far as I know, they just use standard plastisol inks....They just have an economy of scale that is hard to beat on a small scale.....


----------



## djque

Yeah I use ryonet plastisol transfer paper and there opague plastisol ink I like the outcome.


----------



## drdoct

I've never had a problem with them at all. They are thicker than I really care for, but for lettering and simple designs where you need an opaque product, they are perfect. Their price did go up to $22 base and they do overcharge for shipping by like $5. But I don't think they are unusable in any regard. 

Lately with any color but white I have been using Seay Graphics. Their white is like a color magnet and it is nice and thin, but it's almost like it grabs color off the shirt a day or two after it's pressed. F&M Doesn't do that at all. 

I would also add that their pressure should be medium and not firm. I press on an air press and use 60lbs. I only press once and peel, that's it though. If you overheat or press the mess out of them then they will crumble over time. I've never seen two washes crumbling, but have seen 6 month cracking and not so much after I quit over pressing and double pressing. I'm in the process of finding a better white supplier that prints thin and is opaque AND doesn't act like magnet for shirt ink. But for cheap shirts (there are plenty who are looking for value product) it's hard to beat F&M's deal. If someone is having problems with their transfers and would like a 2nd opinion, I would be happy to test press. Maybe I've just been lucky with them and if so, I hope my luck continues.


----------



## EssenceGold

Do they use the same ink for the 15 cent as the athletic formula? I ask because when I print samples I had from F&M, the stretching is good but when I stretch some of my 15 cent designs (white letter print) it cracks. I'm trying to figure out if I need to up the heat even more being that the letters are a tad thick or what


----------



## WiggleButtz

Terrible customer service. Bought 100 transfers two different designs. Neither would adhere to Gilden 100% cotton t-shirts. Tried to contact them but so far no response or help. Buyer Beware!


----------



## bossman696

I have been using them for years and only had problems with the grey ink as far as cracking. From what I was told, and discovered after experimenting a bit over the years, is I was over heating them a bit, which lowers their washability. You should double check your heat settings or pressure settings. Someone else was complaining about the design not transferring evenly, but it turns out they were using a pillow between the layers and you cannot not get even pressure like that for any type of consistency when using screen printed heat transfers. I have never had a problem with customer service either. They may take a couple of hours to get back to you, but they have always answered every email I have ever sent quickly and have never been anything short of helpful. Good Luck. I'm sure they will get you taken care of.


----------



## rctshirt

mmoguls said:


> I use the F and M transfers as an affordable, on demand one color option. They seem to hold up well to washing (turn em inside out) and are easy to apply. I stock the customers transfers for them.
> 
> Although the 15 cent product is a good deal for a full page design, we buy more of the maximum sized product and gang them. If you do the math, you make out on the gang run as soon as you get 3 or more designs on the largest page option. Perfect for a text type shirt. I buy 100 at a time.
> 
> The funny thing is, F and M gangs them. If I don't use the full sheet on the 15 centers, my transfer papers come in undersize! Too funny.
> 
> all the best,
> 
> dANNY8bALL
> www.SanJoseScreenPrinting.com


Hi:
Thank you for posting about your experience. I am very new to the game and have a design that is roughly 2.5-3in X 10in. Would you suggest using the gang option as opposed to the .15 deal? I'm really not sure what is the best way to go. Thanks for your help


----------

